# Failed Practicals



## musashi (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, I took my I-85 practicals yesterday and passed the three I-85 skills but failed the random basic (supine immobilization) skill. I feel like such a loser.  The examiner wouldn't say nada about what I did/didn't do or what I did wrong.  I'll be honest though as I'm new to EMS I don't have alot of experience backboarding people.  Any advice?  I'm going to retest in a few weeks and since it's the random basic when I take it again it could be any of the three random basic skills.


----------



## phunguy (Nov 16, 2008)

I see people forget PMS.. Pulse, Motor function, Sensation.. Before and after strapping down..


----------



## Onceamedic (Nov 16, 2008)

It's weird but even in paramedic practicals, the one station people tend to fail at is one of the basic stations.  All I can say is practice practice practice.  I know people who treated bleeding and shock picture perfect then failed because they didn't verbalize "load and go".  If you haven't already, get a hold of the skill station sheets for all three of the basic stations and MEMORIZE them.  Then do them on family. friends, anyone that will let you.  Be ruthless with yourself and watch for the critical fails.

Good luck to you.


----------



## stephenrb81 (Nov 16, 2008)

Did you remember to check SMC's (or PMS if that's what you call them, pulse motor skills sensation) after the straps?  That seems to be a common mistake, forgetting to check in each extremity.

Sorry about it though, that's what gets most medic students in my area is the random basic skill.  I'll have to look back over the skill sheets myself to make sure I haven't built any bad habits over the years


Edit: Wow, was typing my reply and two more jumped in lol, at least we're in agreement


----------



## reaper (Nov 16, 2008)

You also need to make sure your straps are tight, on the LSB and the KED. When you leave the room, they are supposed to tilt the LSB and lift the ked pt. They are looking for excessive movement.

Another big fail is stepping over the pt, instead of walking around them.

In the LSB or KED, make sure you have someone maintain manual c-spine within 30 seconds of starting the scenario.

For the traction splint, make sure you have manual traction held within 30 seconds of starting.

These are just some of the critical fails they look for.


----------



## jochi1543 (Nov 16, 2008)

What exactly did you do on your exam? That way we can pinpoint what you might have missed or done wrong as opposed to speculating.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Nov 16, 2008)

Verbalizes BSI is another one that a lot of people forget.  Also, was c-spine immobilization lost at any point in time?


----------



## musashi (Nov 17, 2008)

It finally came to me what i did and it's so retarded that I'm embarassed to admit my mistake, but will anyways.  I guess there are different types of head blocks out there and the ones we had at the station were shaped kinda like a right sided triangle with a flat side and angled side (hypotenuse). You guessed it, I put the non-flat side (the angled side) medial to the pts. head and the flat side lateral to the head.  Yep, I'm a dumbass who placed the head blocks backwards.  If someone wishes to create a dumbass hall of fame, I will gladly submit my story.


----------



## musashi (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend a good source for the paramedic level practicals skills on dvd?  I'm sure there has got to be someone who has made a dvd with the entire set of skills needed to perform at that level.  Hopefully a source that is as close to the standards as possible.


----------



## phunguy (Nov 17, 2008)

youtube has almost all of them in video clips


----------



## Robby1974 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Bummer dude*

I had to retake my trauma scenario when I did my Intermediate practicals 2 weeks ago. I had memorized (verbatim) the skills sheet and I think I was too focused on hitting everything on the sheet (which I know I didn't miss anything). I missed some life threatening things about my patient (like removing a broken tooth and suctioning the mouth to secure airway). Most of my class had to retest for one station or another that day. For backboard/ked/sager or hare in random station the thing most failed on is PMS or MCS. so remember BSI, PMS in all 4 extremities, torso and feet strapped before head, pad voids etc. and don't forget to check PMS again after you verbalize moving pt to cot/ambulance. Good luck!


----------

